# Tips for filling with water when not using campsites?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi chaps.Are there any threads on here regarding this subject?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It would depend on the country you are in I would imagine.

If in France you would not encounter a problem.

And in the UK there are always places that you can get water.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Tip number 1.....

Always empty grey/black waste when ever you can.

Also fill or top up fresh water at every opportunity.

Cheers

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Most garage forecourts have a tap, but sitting there blocking access to it (and probably the airline as well) might annoy them if you are taking on a full tank.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Im mainly in UK (unfortunately) ;-(


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tips for filling with water*

hi,

as already been said,take every opportunity to both fill and empty,we carry two 25 litre water tubs,and several different connections,and a submersible whale pump that fits in the cig lighter,to make filling easier.

we collect water from toilets at parks etc,cemertries,garages,boating stations,and because we are only filling a plastic tub,nobody seems to mind.

emptying,we use the same sort of places,but because we dont use chemicals,we never feel that we shouldent. we usally wait until we are the last in the car park,so we dont offend with any smells.

it becomes easier the more you do it,i can spot a toilet block from about a mile away....

mags


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I use a 10 ltr watering can. With my 90 ltr tank it is only 9 fills.

Ian


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If your water filler is below a window next to a table,this is what I do. Place container on a tray on the table,put a length of hose in container and draw water down by sucking, then place end of hose into the filler hole,water will then flow due to syphonic action. I use a hose pipe when I can get near a tap without inconveniencing anyone.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Another idea, especially if you are struggling to find someplace to fill up with water, is to pull into a campsite you are passing and ask them that if you pay, would they allow you to fill your water tank or empty your waste and Thetford etc? Most are happy to oblige and prices vary from campsite to campsite! 

Sue


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to only have a roll out hose until I learnt that you need :-

1 x Long roll out hose for distance

1 x Stiff hose of about 2 metres with 4 or 5 different attachments - I think 1 inch female is the most useful - also doubles as a syphon hose to get the water from the can to the van.

1 x 25 litre can in case you cant get your van to the water. 



I also have a spare thetford box which lives under the chassis in case we cant empty - thats because we sometimes wildcamp for 2 days in the same remote spot and there is no facility nearby.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: tips for filling with water*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> as already been said,take every opportunity to both fill and empty,we carry two 25 litre water tubs,and several different connections,and a submersible whale pump that fits in the cig lighter,to make filling easier.
> 
> ...


Hi Mags it was good to bump into you at St Annes.It surely is a small world!
I will be in touch for any other tips.Seriously thinking of La Manga!
Catch you later.

Richard


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tesco*

We have often filled up at tesco whilst fueling up.

The water might not be "classed" as drinking... but it comes out of the clorinated main, and the hose has probably had enough water thru it to become "food grade"

never had a problem with them or the water.

the coily hose will usually reach halfway along a camper too.

Grant


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> If your water filler is below a window next to a table,this is what I do. Place container on a tray on the table,put a length of hose in container and draw water down by sucking, then place end of hose into the filler hole,water will then flow due to syphonic action. I use a hose pipe when I can get near a tap without inconveniencing anyone.


Seems an awful lot of trouble to go through 

When all you need is a £4.99 funnel with a flexible spout from Halfords and a hook with a sucker pad on it.

Insert the funnel spout into the filler hole, stick the hook on the side of the van and hook through funnel handle. Pour container of water into funnel. Job done! :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I think alot of C&CC sites allow dumping, filling and showering for a fee at their main sites something like £6.50.

Someone once said cemeteries but am thinking that might be frowned upon but if you use a watering can am sure a few trips won't be noticed. Never done it.

Greenie


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Most garage forecourts have a tap, but sitting there blocking access to it (and probably the airline as well) might annoy them if you are taking on a full tank.


Oh, I did that in Spain - filled up with water at a garage - it did cause some annoyance, but as I had just paid for lots of diesel, I figured people had just better be patient!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

richyc said:


> Hi chaps.Are there any threads on here regarding this subject?


Nearly always a tap in a graveyard and none of the residents complain- suggest daylight filling only though .


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Another idea, especially if you are struggling to find someplace to fill up with water, is to pull into a campsite you are passing and ask them that if you pay, would they allow you to fill your water tank or empty your waste and Thetford etc? Most are happy to oblige and prices vary from campsite to campsite!
> 
> Sue


Hi tried this at one particular site in cleethorpes.Bloke had face like a buldog chewin a wasp when i asked! Elswhere we have had no problems ;-) Wont visit him in the future.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

A Gipsy once told there is always a tap in a church yard and most of the residents don't mind!!

Regards Barts


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

On the subject of campsites allowing you to dump grey water:

We visited a Caravan Club site (not staying there), demonstrated that we were members and asked very politely whether we might drain the grey water. We were met with a flat refusal, despite the van being already parked in the right place near the entrance, and a great deal of muttering about the rule book.  

We then went round the corner to a Camping & Caravanning Club site, demonstrated that we were members (although I got the impression that wouldn't have mattered) and were granted permission in a very friendly fashion.  

I've not tried filling up at either when not staying there.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > If your water filler is below a window next to a table,this is what I do. Place container on a tray on the table,put a length of hose in container and draw water down by sucking, then place end of hose into the filler hole,water will then flow due to syphonic action. I use a hose pipe when I can get near a tap without inconveniencing anyone.
> ...


I devised the syphon because in the aftermath of my stroke,my strength and stamina is not was it is and a litre of water weighs a kilo so 10 litres is to heavy for me to sustain.
As for the Caravan club site refusing you probably weren't wearing a tie!!


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

After much faffing about trying to fill the water up outside with a hose, 10L container etc, I have found it easiest to fill the water up from inside. The tank is under one of the dinette seats and has a big, wide top to it. It is easy to poor a 10 litre container of water straight in with a towel handy for the odd drip. By moving the container to a different angle, I can pour it in quite quickly but still allowing the air into the container, avoiding it splashing.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We have purchased a little Whale Gulper pump (we have a 12v supply near the external water filler) - cheap and very quickly transfers water from a container into the tank - not too keen on the idea of all that sucking on pipes !! Having said that you might need a little trolley to transfer the full container any distance when it is full (saw some cheapie ones for sale in our local Post Office - folded and compact, for suitcases).

As above, we have usually found a water supply here and there and a container has proved easier/more efficient for these "ad lib" fillups than a hose into the van, but use purifier tablets if worried about supply (e.g. garage forecourt)


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have made myself a little adaptor 1"1/4 waste pipe is a snug fit inside the water cap have an adapter to normal hoselok/funnel as reqd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> I think alot of C&CC sites allow dumping, filling and showering for a fee at their main sites something like £6.50.
> 
> Someone once said cemeteries but am thinking that might be frowned upon but if you use a watering can am sure a few trips won't be noticed. Never done it.
> 
> Greenie


£6.50!!!! Is that right? Do they throw in a massage and a bottle of bubbly for that. You could have 2 nights on a CL for that!

Cheeky sods

And I cant believe that the CC would turn away a member offering to pay to dump and fill. Will have to give that one a go.


----------

